# Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?



## Epalzeorhynchos (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hab da einen Bekannten der sich einen Brunnen selber gebohrt hat. Das Grundwasser wird dann einfach hochgepumpt. Er meinte jetzt, dass könnte ich auch machen um Wasser zu sparen. 
Auf meine Frage ob das denn legal ist sagte er ja, da das Wasser ja eh nur zum gießen verwendet wird und somit wieder dem Grundwasser zugeführt wird.

Wie ist das jetzt? Ich glaube das nicht so recht. Kann man sich wirklich einfach einen Brunnen bohren ohne da was anzumelden oder zu zahlen?
Nicht das ich mir jetzt einen Brunnen bohre und es dann richtig Ärger gibt wenn das jemand mitkriegt!

Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## katja (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

hallo mirko!

wir hatten mal einen "professionellen" brunnenbohrer da.

da braucht es wirklich keiner genehmigung oder eines antrags, einfach losbohren! das kann ich zumindest für b-w sagen.

leider wäre es in unserem fall irre teuer geworden, da wir mind. 15 m runter müssten, und dann pro m ca. 100 euro OHNE rohre, pumpe etc...


----------



## zweistein25 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

In Sachsen Anhalt ist dies ebenso. Grundwasser zapfen ist völlig legal, nur die Einleitung in die Abwasserleitung muss angezeigt werden. 

Mein Brunnen ist schlappe 29 Meter tief, die Pumpe hängt auf 26. Ohne Brunnen könnte ich meinen Garten nicht bewirtschaften.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Hi Leute.

Ohh, das hört sich gut an! Jetzt muss ich nur noch herrausfinden ob das in Sachsen auch legal ist.

Wie war denn das bei euch. Ich hab ja einen Garten ein einer Gartenanlage. Muss ich dass denn dort melden das ich jetzt hier erst mal ein tiefes Loch bohre. Bei mir wären es eh nur 5 -6 m (gut das reicht auch).


*Edit:* 
 Jetzt sagt mir meine Mom, dass sie letztens in der Zeitung gelesen hat, dass man das einfach machen darf. Man sollte es nur dem Umweltamt oder so melden.


----------



## matzeed7 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Also ich behaupte mal das es in Sachsen Anhalt nicht legal ist. Man darf auch nicht aus fliessenden Gewässern Wasser entnehmen!


----------



## zweistein25 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Das musst Du niemandem melden. Allerdings ist es ratsam, das Wasser mal testen zu lassen. Je nach dem wofür Du es verwenden möchtest.

Und das Loch an sich ist kein Loch wie von einem Bagger, sondern nur einige Zentimeter im Durchmesser.


----------



## zweistein25 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*



			
				matzeed7 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich behaupte mal das es in Sachsen Anhalt nicht legal ist. Man darf auch nicht aus fliessenden Gewässern Wasser entnehmen!



Das ist ein großer Unterschied. Selbstverständlich ist das aus naheliegenden Gründen nicht legal. (aus dem fließendem Gewässer)


----------



## matzeed7 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*



			
				zweistein25 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein großer Unterschied. Selbstverständlich ist das aus naheliegenden Gründen nicht legal. (aus dem fleißendem Gewässer)




Aber genau aus diesen Gründen bedarf auch das Brunnenbohren einer Genehmigung


----------



## zweistein25 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*



			
				matzeed7 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber genau aus diesen Gründen bedarf auch das Brunnenbohren einer Genehmigung



Ganz ehrlich. Das ist Quatsch. Hier bei uns ist Brunnen bohren völlig normal. Absolut jeder meiner Nachbarn hat einen Brunnen.


----------



## katja (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

@matzeed: vielleicht glaubst du es, wenn du es geschrieben siehst  

http://www.pumpen-plueckhahn.de/brunnen.html

frage 2


----------



## matzeed7 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

ja dann schliessen die Nachbarn den Brunnen noch an das Haussystem an und schon eine weiter missachtung, da Abwasser anfällt.

Es ist aber auf alle Fälle immer eine Ländersache!


----------



## katja (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

@matzeed: wir haben gleichzeitig geschrieben, schau mal eins hinter dir


----------



## jochen (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Hi,

bei uns ist das Sache der Kommunen (Städte, Gemeinden)

einfach mal in das Rathaus gehen und fragen,
kostet nichts,
und schützt vor unangenehmen Überraschungen.

Bei uns darf man Brunnen schlagen,
 bei Einleitung des Brunnenwassers in den Schmutzwasserkanal muß man einen Wasserzähler einbauen, und auf die eingeleitete Menge Abwassergebühr bezahlen.

Wasser zum gießen, sofern es aus dem Brunnen kommt, kostet nichts.


----------



## zweistein25 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*



			
				matzeed7 schrieb:
			
		

> ja dann schliessen die Nachbarn den Brunnen noch an das Haussystem an und schon eine weiter missachtung, da Abwasser anfällt.
> 
> Es ist aber auf alle Fälle immer eine Ländersache!




Hast Du etwas gegen Deine Nachbarn?


----------



## Armin (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Hy,

der handbetriebene Brunnen ist in B-W. erlaubt. Pumpenbetriebene sind genehmigungspflichtig. Bei uns hat aber auch fast jeder einen illegalen Brunnen - auch Gemeinderäte, Bürgermeister usw.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Joachim (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Moin!

Also ich sprech mal für Nordsachsen:

- Bestandsbrunnen "sollten" gemeldet werden und kosten dann einen "Grundbetrag"
- Brunnen bohren muss soweit ich weis sehr wohl angemeldet werden
(Wir haben vor ein paar Jahren einen Tiefbrunnen (runde 60m) mitten im Acker bohren lassen um unsere Zwiebeln im Bedarfsfall beregnen zu können. Und dies musste angezeigt werden.
Außerdem wurde uns vorgeschrieben, das wir von den 2 gefundenen Grundwasserleitern nur einen nutzen dürfen und die Verrohrung so anzulegen haben, das sich beide Grundwasserleiter nicht mischen/nutzen lassen.)

Vermutung:
In Ostdeutschland könnte dies prinzipiell anders sein als in Westdeutschland, weil nach Einigungsvertrag die Besitzzustände Bodenschätze betreffend "anders" geregelt wurden - in gewisser Weise ist ja auch Wasser ein Bodenschatz...  

Man kann sich ja auch mit unterdrückter Nummer und unter "Müller/Meier/Schmidt"  auch vorher mal kundig machen.


----------



## matzeed7 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Also ich sprech mal für Nordsachsen:
> 
> ...




ja, so habe ich das auch mal gelehrt bekommen!


----------



## geecebird (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

und ich verweise mal dezent auf diesen Thread:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=177768#post177768


----------



## robsig12 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Hallo,

in Bayern muss man dies genehmigen lassen. Aber was keiner weiss, macht hier keinen heis.....:smoki


----------



## Redlisch (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Hallo,

bei uns hier hat fast jedes Haus (vor allen ältere) seinen Brunnen. Ich habe letzes Jahr 2* bis 8 m gebohrt, ab 3m bin ich auf Wasser gekommen.
Da wir aber ab 2m alle 50cm eine Plattenkalkschicht haben, welche das Wort Kalk nicht verdient (tierisch hart) ist der Bohrer immer leicht gewandert, sodass trotz eines 125mm Bohrers kein 100er KG Rohr reinzubekommen war 

Solange ich hier nicht im Wasserschutzgebiet bohre brauche ich keine Genehmigung.

Axel


----------



## goldfisch (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Hallo,

man benötigt zumindest in SK einen Antrag. 

Wenn man auf den Formular, als Zweck Garten giesen und eine geringe Entnahmemenge angiebt, gibts aber keine Probleme. 

Der Brunnenbauer legt sonst nicht los.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Wild (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Hallo,
Anhalt-Bitterfeld brauch keinen Antrag, man sollte den Brunnen aber anzeigen (anmelden). Gibt aber keine Probleme.
Gruß Wild


----------



## karsten. (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Hallo ,hallo

wenn ihr dann alle einen Brunnen habt .......
seh ich vielleicht auch ein paar Bilder  



 








.


----------



## Buratino (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Hallo, 
hier einmal die Antwort für Brandenburger.   

Brunnenbau auf privatem Grundstück ist anzeigepflichtig beim zuständigem Amt. Kostet formal 20€ und man wird belehrt das die Brunnenleitung nicht ans 
öffentliche Netz angeschlossen werden darf bzw. kein Brunnenwasser ins Abwassernetz gelangt. Meine Bohtung ist 32m tief und die Pumpe hängt bei 
28m Tiefe. Steigeleitung 1" danach Presscontoll zur automatischen Einschaltung der Pumpe bei Wasserbedarf. Nachgeschaltet ist eine 3stufige 
Filteranlage zur Wasserreinigung.
1. Grobschmutz- Filterung 100µ auf 5µ
2. Feinschmutz- Filter 5µ auf 1µ
3. Eisenfilter

Bilder werde ich noch nachreichen!!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## zweistein25 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*



			
				Buratino schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Grobschmutz- Filterung 100µ auf 5µ
> 2. Feinschmutz- Filter 5µ auf 1µ
> 3. Eisenfilter
> 
> ...




Die Filteranlage würde mich auch interessieren. Insbesondere der Eisenfilter. Hast Du direkt sichtbare Eisentrübung oder erst beim Verdunsten?


----------



## Buratino (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Hallo Zweistein !?

anbei mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Brunnen. Direkt im Brunnen sind die beiden Filterstufen und zum Wasserauffüllen im Teich wird der Eisenfilter dazwischen gesteckt. Wie du an der Verfärbung der Filter sehen kannst habe ich zuviel Eisen im Wasser ( 0,5mg/L ), nach dem Eisenfilter sind es nur noch
0,1 bis 0,25 mg/L. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## zweistein25 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Vielen Dank.

Das sieht aber recht klein aus. Wie viel Liter Wasser passen da je Stunde durch? Ist das Eisen sichtbar oder tritt es bei Dir in gelöster Form auf?


----------



## Dodi (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Hallo Andreas,

mich würde mal interessieren, was Dich der Brunnenbau gekostet hat.
Danke im Voraus für eine Antwort!


----------



## zweistein25 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren, was Dich der Brunnenbau gekostet hat.
> Danke im Voraus für eine Antwort!



Ich war nicht gefragt, kann aber für mein Beispiel auch gern antworten.  

Wie bereits oben beschrieben ist mein Brunnen etwa 29 Meter tief. Wobei das ja nur ein 100er Loch mit Rohr ist. Ich habe für den Meter 25 Euro bezahlt. Bedingung waren aber zwei von mir gestellte Arbeitskräfte. Nachbar und ich. Der "Meister" ist schon über 70, hat aber Gerät und Ahnung.

Oben drauf kommen dann noch mal die Betonringe. Bei mir drei Stück, je 50cm hoch und je etwa 50 Euro. Dazu eine Pumpenanlage von Grundfos. Da war ich nicht geizig. Ich wollte unbedingt eine Konstantdruckautomatik. Pumpenanlage nochmals etwa 750 Euro. 

Alles Preise aus 2003.


----------



## Buratino (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Hallo Zweistein,

pro Stunde habe ich 3cm³ Durchlassfähigkeit, ist pumpenabhängig und von der
Durchflußmenge der Filter. Kannst du in 1/2", 3/4" und 1" bestellen. Mein Eisen ist in gelöster Form im Wasser und setzt sich auf der Oberfläche ab, wie du auf den Bildern an der braunen Färbung sehen kannst.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## zweistein25 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*



			
				Buratino schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zweistein,
> 
> pro Stunde habe ich 3cm³ Durchlassfähigkeit, ist pumpenabhängig und von der
> Durchflußmenge der Filter. Kannst du in 1/2", 3/4" und 1" bestellen. Mein Eisen ist in gelöster Form im Wasser und setzt sich auf der Oberfläche ab, wie du auf den Bildern an der braunen Färbung sehen kannst.
> ...




Kannst Du mir bitte eine Bezugsquelle, Typenangabe oder Händler nennen? Das wäre echt nett.


----------



## Redlisch (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Hallo,


			
				Buratino schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zweistein,
> 
> pro Stunde habe ich 3cm³



Sind aber etwas wenig, 3ml.
Du meintest doch bestimmt 3m³ = 3000l, oder ?

Axel


----------



## Buratino (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Hallo Axel,
hast natürlich Recht, kann im Eifer des Gefechtes schon
mal vorkommen.    Sonst würde ich ja das Wasser mit dem 
Eierlöffel durch den Filter schicken.   

Gruß Andreas


----------



## glasklar (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

hallo mirko 

ich habe ein 200 kg rohr ca 2 m lang  mit einer dünen diamantscheibe lauter  10 cm lange schlitze gemacht 
dann habe ich mir einen dreifuß und einen( pluncher ) geliehen 
mit meinem sohn habe ich 2 abende (gepluncht) und der brunnen ca 5 m tief ist fertig
wir brauchten das wasser erst nur zum blumen giessen und so weiter
damals wusste ich noch nicht das ich mir einen teich bauen würde   
heute würde ich den brunnen tiefer machen ( das wasser ist etwas grünlich )aber mann kann es auch für den teich nehmen .es ist nur nicht glasklar
 die kosten 5 m 200 kg rohr ca 100 euro ein wasserwerk und ein 10 m saugschlauch mit rückschlagventiel 300 euro
dazu habe ich mir an 5 zapfstellen im garten gemacht ca 200 euro

ps mein nachbar meint mann müste denn brunnen bei der gemeinde anmelden


----------



## Wild (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Hallo,
unser Brunnen kostetet 2003 50 Euro je Meter. Bei knapp 8 Meter also rund 400 Euro. Dazu kamen Kosten für Saugschlauch, Pumpe und weiteres Zubehör. Insgesamt würde ich alles auf rund 650 Euro veranschlagen. In trockenen Sommern haben wir bis zu 20 Kubikmeter täglich gepumt...
Es rechnet sich also!


----------



## flohkrebs (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

hallo!
sehr interessanter thread....
Wir haben nämlich auch einen Brunnen, schon beim Grundstück dabei, als wir gekauft haben. Der ist etwa 3-5 Meter tief und liegt am Fuß eines Hanges - angeblich Trinkwasser, aber irgendwie hab ich so meine Zweifel (trotz positivem Test beim DM - da wird ja doch nicht auf *alles* getestet, oder??)
Wie tief sollte ein Brunnen denn sein, damit das Wasser "sauber" ist, oder gibt es da keine allgemein gültige Regel?
Und zur Frage, ob das Brunnen bohren legal ist: 
Soviel ich weiß, muß man aber auf jeden Fall aufpassen, daß man nicht die Wasserhorizonte miteinander vermischt. Hab ich mal wo gelesen, und das klingt logisch für mich! Also beim Bohren muß man darauf achten, daß kein Grundwasser vom oberen Horizont einfach so weiter nach unten "rinnen" kann - weil je weiter unten, umso sauberer ist das Wasser ja....
liebe Grüsse!


----------



## zweistein25 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Die Wege des Wassers sind unergründlich.  

Dafür gibt es keine festen Regeln. Ein Beispiel: Mein Brunnen ist 29 Meter tief. Die Wasserqualität ist sehr unterschiedlich und ständig recht eisenhaltig. Es sieht zwar klar aus, aber nach 24 Stunden in der Gießkanne zeigt sich der eigentliche Charakter der Brühe. 

Ein Nachbar, der hangaufwärts wohnt, hat nur 16 Meter gebohrt, jedoch nahezu Trinkwasserqualität. 

Den DM Test solltest Du vergessen, erkundige Dich mal nach einem Labor, die gibt es eigentlich in fast jeder Kleinstadt.


----------



## Snorkler (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Hi,

wie sieht die Sache denn in NRW aus.( Erftstadt )

Hätte gerne einen Brunnen.

Blub blub


----------



## HaMaKi (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Hi 'Snorkler',

auch hier gilt, am besten bei der zuständigen Gemeinde über die Vorschriften, Anmeldepflicht etc. erkundigen.
Wir haben (noch) keinen Brunnen; ist aber für's Frühjahr 2009 in Planung. Momentan tasten wir uns noch vorsichtig durch das Preisgefüge; was ja durch eine Unzahl an Begebenheiten recht unterschiedlich ist. Wenn wir etwas vernünftiges aufgetan haben, kann ich Dich gerne informieren; wir wohnen 'in der Nähe' (Troisdorf).

Gruß   Marita


----------



## Dodi (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Hallo "Snorkler",
sach ma, haste nicht einen richtigen Vornamen für uns? 

Diese Seite des Geologischen Dienstes wäre für Dich sicherlich interessant.


----------



## baumr (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Brunnen selber bohren! Legal?*

Hallo Zusammen
Ich selber habe auch einen Brunnen, wurde wahrscheinlich schon vor 60 Jahren gebohrt (17 m), ein Bekannter wollte sich jetzt einen Brunnnen bohren lassen von einer Brunnenbau-Firma, die auch die ERFORDERLICHEN GENEHMIGUNGEN beim Landratsamt mit einholt. Dabei stellte sich herraus, daß er am äußersten Rand eines Gebietes wohnt, in dem irgendwann nach Quellen gebohrt wurde und dieses Gebiet als Schutzgebiet ausgewiesen ist.
Die Bohrgenehmigung wurde nicht erteilt. Ich möchte damit nur auf mögliche Probleme aufmerksam machen. 
Gruß Rolf
Mein Teichbau
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/browseimages.php?c=528&userid=


----------

